#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-12
<Craw^> wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<arscariosus`> quit
<arscariosus`> oks din pala gamitin tong emacs as irc client
<Knightlust> emacs FTW!
<arscariosus> hehehe ayos pa yung twmode sarap paglaruan
<arscariosus> dapat siguro matuto na ako ng elisp hahaha
<epal> os daw kasi ung emacs hehe d lang editor xD
<arscariosus> hahahaha oo nga e ganun nga yung nababasa ko dati sa mga editor wars hahaha
<compromised> emacs kala text edit lang xa
<compromised> editor*
<compromised> mas maganda din vi or vim
<Craw^> si Knightlust biglang nagising sa mention ng emacs lol
<epal> maka vim din aku hehe tas vimium sa chromium/chrome :D
<compromised> yung vimium po ba pareho dn sa firefox plugin na vimperator?
<epal> sorta hehe ala nga lang parang cmd mode ung sa vimium
<epal> or baka d ko lang nabasa hahah pero parang keybinds lang mostly ata :D
<compromised> ah ok naka vimperator din firefox ko
<compromised> medyo nahihirapan pa ko kc nde ko kabisado
<compromised> yung mga mode
<epal> ahh nice. meron din ata vimpropable2 na similar din
<epal> kasu browser tlga, d lang plugin
<compromised> sa firefox?
<compromised> ah ic
<Craw^> di makatulog kahit antok :/
 * arscariosus yawns
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-13
<Craw^> A little survey: which do you prefer, PPTP VPN or OpenVPN?
<compromised> high security and privacy go for openvpn
<compromised> for easy setup and mobile devices use PPTP VPN
<Craw^> compromised, ano gamit mo?
<compromised> openvpn po sir
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-14
<Craw^> SFD na on Saturday!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-16
<arscariosus> sir Knightlust paano magkacloak na ubuntu/member? :)
<arscariosus> hahaha I bugged all of my online friends in FB to like this https://www.facebook.com/Pass.FOSS.ACT.Now
<Antrax2000> :D
<arscariosus> paano magkaroon ng magandang cloak dito sa freenode?
<shipcode> sup
 * Craw^ mano kay Shipcode
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> nman
<Craw^> lol
<Craw^> musta papa?
<shipcode> haha ok nman
<arscariosus> hahahaha
<shipcode> aus yung rootcon
<shipcode> gusto nyo mga pics
<shipcode> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/292078_273638892665923_100000594430765_988953_979680144_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315393_274207472609065_100000594430765_991307_2106705863_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/308553_274207569275722_100000594430765_991309_2085054099_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315773_274207642609048_100000594430765_991310_2063178841_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317656_274674879228991_100000594430765_992438_1440729618_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/295775_274674979228981_100000594430765_992439_2020432846_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/309451_274675202562292_100000594430765_992442_1131875561_n.jpg
<Craw^> FLOODER!!!!
<shipcode> LOLz
<shipcode> nman
<Craw^> lol
<shipcode> d ah
<Craw^> ayan, game. nabuksan ko na lahat... mag-flood ka na ulit ng isa pang batch
<shipcode> LOLz
<shipcode> teka
<shipcode> waitz
<shipcode> http://sunbeltblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/rootcon-5-summary.html
<shipcode> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/311106_123609751073697_100002740181528_93643_323966558_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310944_2231330955831_1624605390_2314853_1443659809_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294168_2231300315065_1624605390_2314843_1401499334_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301123_2231282074609_1624605390_2314812_341026065_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316029_2231274154411_1624605390_2314795_778296570_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/318711_2231268754276_1624605390_2314793_265127486_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316150_2231259634048_1624605390_2314791_1627143241_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/294634_2231235033433_1624605390_2314783_1095280014_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307250_2231218073009_1624605390_2314778_282946884_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300900_2231206552721_1624605390_2314774_546724213_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296746_2231188752276_1624605390_2314767_1170358033_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/299891_2231136550971_1624605390_2314746_920274833_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295889_2231107630248_1624605390_2314733_940775014_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294290_2231089269789_1624605390_2314730_691853783_n.jpg
<shipcode> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317450_2230917705500_1624605390_2314499_986788521_n.jpg
<shipcode> mahilig din ba kau sa openvms
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-17
<Knightlust> ls
<Knightlust> wala na pala si shipcode
<Knightlust> those ladies are hot though
<Craw^> haha yeah
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-18
<bobjabba> Just watched Knightlust's SFD Zamboanga video. Idol! :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-11
<pusakat> good evening peeps
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-12
<Kogie21> antahimik ah
<wers> mmmmm
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-13
<kidsodateless> !seen zakame
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<kidsodateless> @seen zakame
 * kidsodateless wala palang butiki hehe..
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-14
<kidsodateless> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-16
<impeldown> Hello
#ubuntu-ph 2013-09-09
<zakame> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2013-09-11
<zakame> hello
